# Javaprogramm auf Webserver



## letdoch (13. Sep 2010)

Hi, ich komme erneut mit einem Problem.

Ich vertiefe gerade mein Wissen in Sachen Netzwerkprogrammierung und stoße nun auf folgendes Problem: ich hab einen duften chat programmiert, mit server und client etc.

das Problem dabei ist ja, dass dies normale Javaprogramme sind, die ich so nicht auf einen Webserver zum Laufen kriege. Nun hat besagter Server Tomcat. Nur komme ich nach einigem lesen etc. zu dem Eindruck, dass es nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist, dieses Serverprogramm in ein Servlet oder JSP umzuschreiben.

1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit normalen Javacode auf einem Webserver zu starten?
2. Hat irgendwer einen Text oder so, wie ich solche Programme gut als Servlet oder JSP umsetzen kann?

schönen Abend noch


----------



## gman (13. Sep 2010)

Hi,

so wie ich dich verstehe hast du doch bereits die Server-Software geschrieben. Die kannst du dann doch als normales 
Java-Programm auf dem Server ausführen. Natürlich musst du dir auf Dauer was passendes zum Starten des
Programms zurechtlegen (Startskripte, u.ä.).
Unter einem Webserver/Tomcat musst du ja nur was laufen lassen, wenn es eine GUI haben soll die über den
Browser bedient werden soll.


----------



## letdoch (13. Sep 2010)

ich hab einen trial server bei eatj.com ist also kein root...dort kann man zwar eine java version angeben aber es ist mir nicht ersichtlich, wie ich dort ein programm starten soll...ich gebe zu, dass ich in dem buiss nicht so bewandert bin.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Sep 2010)

Ohne Shell kannst du das vergessen. Das muss nicht unbedingt ein root Account sein. Laut der eatj Seite enthält der Trial Service keinen Shell Account. Kannst du so also nicht machen. Dementsprechend kannst du nur eine Webapp in einem Tomcat auf dem Server installieren und laufen lassen.

Du hast also die Wahl:
1) einen Server mit Shellzugriff mieten
2) deine Chatserver in eine Webapp umbauen, riecht ja wenn du z.B. ein einzelnes Servlet anbietest und die ganze Kommunikation über HTTP POST machst


----------



## kay73 (15. Sep 2010)

Du kannst einen Listener missbrauchen, der beim Deployment des WARs aufgerufen wird und einen Thread mit der Hauptroutine des Programmes starten. d wird aber bestimmt daran scheitern, dass der Provider wahrscheinlich keine Sockets erlaubt.


----------



## FArt (16. Sep 2010)

kay73 hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst einen Listener missbrauchen, der beim Deployment des WARs aufgerufen wird und einen Thread mit der Hauptroutine des Programmes starten. d wird aber bestimmt daran scheitern, dass der Provider wahrscheinlich keine Sockets erlaubt.



Dazu braucht man keinen Listener sondern kann ein "Servlet" missbrauchen. Man muss lediglich dafür sorgen, dass das Servlet auch beim Deployment gestartet wird.

Aber: tu das nicht! Das habe ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. Das ist böser Murks.


----------

